# How much did your puppy weigh



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I was unable to get Blitz his 9 week shots so he got them today being 10 weeks and 2 days old and I was wondering how much your pups actually weigh? Blitz is at 29.8 lbs already


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute avatar pic! i want to see more pics of Blitz...i didn't see an album on your profile. I forgot what he weighed at 10 weeks (when we got him) I'd guess about 20 pounds though


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

We got Shadow(female) at around 12 weeks. My sister nick named her Puddin she was 31.9 pounds.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think mine were about 20-24 around there, can't really remember and it hasn't even been that long ago!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta was 17.5 pounds at 11 weeks.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Arwen at 10 weeks was 16.7lbs (kept a record) and Strider per vet papers was 27lbs at 10 weeks.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Arwen at 10 weeks was 16.7lbs (kept a record) and Strider per vet papers was 27lbs at 10 weeks.


How much does Arwen weigh now?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Arwen is around 75lbs, give or take a pound. Will have her weighed next week. She is tall, long and lean.


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

My records show that Buddy was a teeny tiny 13.5 lbs. at 8 weeks, then 34 lbs. at 13 weeks. I forgot how fast those pups grow!!!!

He is now holding steady between 85 and 90 lbs., at 16 months. 

Enjoy your baby, they grow so, so fast!!!


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been weighing my young male roughly once a month since he was 3 months old. He's presently 8 months old and weighs 38 kg (84 lbs for North Americans or 6 stone for Brits)


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Just checked my file (I'm such a geek keeping records!) Molly was 7KGs (15.4pounds) at 10 weeks. At 9 months she is 23 KGs (50 pounds).


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin was 19.4 pounds when I brought him home at 8 weeks. He's now 77 pounds at 18 months.


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Zoot was 13 lbs at 9 weeks. Now 58 lbs at 7 months.


----------



## zone9alady (May 18, 2010)

At 9 weeks Brando weighed 17lbs.


----------



## sakima (Mar 30, 2011)

Sakima is 11 weeks old and 23.5#...


----------



## Windrunner50 (May 9, 2011)

Thor is 9.5 months and a Happy 80lbs!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

10 weeks a healthy 20 lbs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby gained 2 pounds every week until she was 6 months then stopped.... went to a pound a month until she hit 60 pounds... then very slow up to 70 pounds at 21 months. She may be lighter now that summer is coming.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Luxe was 17.4 lbs. At 8 weeks and now 25 lbs. At 12 weeks. Her coat is changing every day.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Triad was 20.8 [email protected] 10 weeks
30 @ 13 weeks
42 @ 17 weeks
im guessing he is at 50 something right now @ 5 months


----------



## Paul_R (May 8, 2011)

C.C. was 17 pounds at 2 days shy of 8 weeks. She's 9.5 weeks now and growing like a weed!


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Demon was 17lbs at 8 weeks, 22.4lbs at 10 weeks and he is currently 57.8lbs at 6 months. Makes me wonder how much bigger he's going to get.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Frodo was 27lbs at 12 weeks. He is now 90lbs and very tall at 3 1/2 years.


----------



## jherring (Feb 19, 2011)

My Blitz weighed 17.7 lbs at 9 weeks and 30.8 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeez you guys have big puppies! When I took my pup home at 8
Weeks she was only 7 lbs! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jasmine:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Atlas was about 35lbs at 10 weeks. I'm not sure what he's at now (he's 7 months), but at 6 months he was a little over 85lbs. He's surprisingly not overweight for such a big number at his age. I'm excited to see him fully grown!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup was about 16lbs at 8 weeks. Every month she gained 10 lbs, it was shocking! but she really slowed down at about 6 months thankfully!


----------



## lilLostduckie (Jan 22, 2013)

My pup is 10 weeks and is currently around the 17-20 lbs mark. My hubby and I have bets going as to how large she will get!


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Zeus weighed 28lbs at 8 weeks
61lbs at 6 months
106lbs at 1 year
118lbs currently at 17 months.


----------

